# Polls look bad for Trump, McSally



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

Latest Virginia:


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

Latest Arizona:


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2020)

didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2020)

Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...


When was the last time Synthaholic found any poll on Trump that looked promising?


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 19, 2020)

A 12% divide between Biden and Trump?  No way in hell I believe this.  If it would have been a 2-3% difference, ok, maybe it might be so in a particular demographic, but not this wide a margin.


----------



## Camp (May 19, 2020)

Real Clear Politics gives a long list of all the relevant polls and an average. They make it easy for picking out the outlier and questionable polls leaning in either direction.


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

Losing Arizona would be a blow to Republicans. 

Texas is next.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2020)

Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?

The problem the pollsters have is that only poll Moon bats then they will only get Moon Bat responses. 

This reminds me of the polls back in 2004 where they had that asshole traitor Kerry ahead.

Trump has been a very successful President.  Americans hate this Biden clown even more than they despised that Crooked Hillary bitch.

Trump will win by a good margin.  This country may have gone off the deep end when they elected that worthless affirmative action dumbass Obama but America ain't going to elect that clown Biden.


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> 
> The problem the pollsters have is that only poll Moon bats then they will only get Moon Bat responses.
> 
> ...


Presidential election polls have gotten it right in almost all elections prior to 2016. 

If Trump wants to run on the assumption that polls will always be wrong, I encourage him to do so


----------



## Mac-7 (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


It could be even worse because the pollsters cannot reach democrats in the cemeteries who will all vote for biden


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 19, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> A 12% divide between Biden and Trump?  No way in hell I believe this.  If it would have been a 2-3% difference, ok, maybe it might be so in a particular demographic, but not this wide a margin.



Why not?  Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million votes (or so I hear) and still won the electoral college vote, making him president.  If they ever have a debate between Biden and Trump with Biden losing his mind and Trump extolling his virtues, we could end up with a third party candidate as president.  We've never had worse choices, but when Biden threatened the American people and showed his disdain toward us, it's a travesty that he didn't get arrested for sedition or treason.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....


That didn’t take long. 1st response!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...


You dopes have one go-to: a fluke in the electoral college that let 77,000 spread across 3 states tip the election. Meanwhile, 5 million more people voted for Hillary.

But keep bitterly clinging to the idea that lightning will strike twice.


----------



## SmokeALib (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


He winning the morbidly obese poll.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...



How come that number keeps going up?  No matter where the votes came from, if Hitlery got 5 million more votes than Trump, Trump would have had to carry all the states with the fewest electoral votes and that didn't happen.


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


Trump is running on the assumption that he will receive less votes and still win
Just because it happened last time

He has a very small margin for error. Can he get lucky twice?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....
> ...


hey i was just asking synth.....if you cant answer just say so...


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> A 12% divide between Biden and Trump?  No way in hell I believe this.  If it would have been a 2-3% difference, ok, maybe it might be so in a particular demographic, but not this wide a margin.


Pure propaganda to try to still enthusiasm for Trump while boosting morale for democrats.  Same shit they tried four years ago.

If Democrats were a Poker hand, they'd be a 2 of Clubs, a 7 of Diamonds, a 9 of Spades, a Queen of Hearts and a Joker.


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Just more Donald Trump for us to love.


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > A 12% divide between Biden and Trump?  No way in hell I believe this.  If it would have been a 2-3% difference, ok, maybe it might be so in a particular demographic, but not this wide a margin.
> ...


Talk about Poker Hands

Last time Trump tried to draw two cards on Inside Straight. 

He got lucky and won. 
Feeling lucky this time?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

More, from ultra-red Georgia:


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> More, from ultra-red Georgia:



Taking RED Georgia would be a major pick up for Dems


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No. Because Joe Biden runs very strong in blue-collar, union states like PA, MI, WI. Hillary did not, plus she never campaigned in Wisconsin.

A lot of votes in 2016 were about hating Hillary more than they hated Trump. That’s also why Bernie did so well compared to 2020. But now? Among the people who dislike Trump and Biden, they dislike Biden much less.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > More, from ultra-red Georgia:
> ...


And it should happen in a wave election:

”Come to vote against the mentally unbalanced grifter, and while you’re here vote blue down the ticket.”

That’s how every single wave election has worked, from Reagan to Obama.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I did answer.


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He also won’t have Comey dropping a bomb two weeks before the election. 

But I am confident the Trump will have Bill Barr drop something right before the election


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Yes, we know all about you, sicko.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


But even if he does the cake has already been baked. No one is undecided about Trump. He’s not persuading a single person.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2020)

Trump supporters don’t believe in polls.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Trump may not be swaying any voters, but Biden might be.  Let's wait to see who his running mate is and if there is a debate between Biden and Trump.  Any way you slice it, dice it or cut it, Biden threatened the American people; he admitted a fact the Democrats have denied for decades; the wrong running mate on top of Biden's senility and seditious talk may sink his boat.


----------



## IM2 (May 19, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....


At last check this was 2020 and trump is no longer the Washington outsider. trump has a record now and it is not good.


----------



## IM2 (May 19, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump supporters don’t believe in polls.


They do when they show trump is winning.


----------



## IM2 (May 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> 
> The problem the pollsters have is that only poll Moon bats then they will only get Moon Bat responses.
> 
> ...


You don't win two elections by whatever you think affirmation action is old dumb white boy. America went off  the deep end when trump ended up president and if he is re elected look to lose all our allies maybe for good. And don't expect Russia and China to be our allies.


----------



## OldLady (May 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


Making excuses for Trump losing already?


----------



## Death Angel (May 19, 2020)

Like Hillary, Biden polls best when hes hiding


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Like Hillary, Biden polls best when hes hiding



Trump polls best when.......

Um.......Um........Um......


Never


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Losing Arizona would be a blow to Republicans.
> 
> Texas is next.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Like Hillary, Biden polls best when hes hiding
> ...



Just in the right states in November 2016.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


He also lost several states by a narrow margin. You are very dishonest.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


So you think poker is all luck? Honest question.


----------



## Camp (May 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> 
> The problem the pollsters have is that only poll Moon bats then they will only get Moon Bat responses.
> 
> ...


Biden will be the President Americans need for restoring America to rational governing and stability.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


of course you did.....kinda half-assed....but if you want to be that way go for it....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....
> ...


your answer was as half-assed as Synths was....


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Inside straight?
Luck


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....



Not in Arizona


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2020)

Camp said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> ...


you mean his VP dont you?....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Never said inside straight. I asked if you think poker is all luck. Leftists can never answer a question directly


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


My example referred to filling an inside straight

Try to keep up


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2020)

Camp said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> ...




Biden is  piece of shit.  Corrupt, dumber than a door knob and creepy as hell.

He was part of the worst administration this country ever had.

He ain't gonna restore jackshit.  Just give us the same kind of destruction of our country that we got under that asshole Obama with increased poverty, decreased family income, tremendous debt and dismal economic growth.

Only an idiot would vote for him.  Trump will win by a good margin.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Its your privilege to look at it that way if you want

there is no way to count how many elections democrats have stolen by stuffing the ballot boxes

but its a lot


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And I asked you a separate question. Keep up. You just refuse to answer it because you don’t know.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


How many have Republicans stolen?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You tell me

none that I am aware of

and if thats your standard of behavior - meaning anything goes - then the republican experiment in self government has failed


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

The happiest people in November if Trump loses will be his supporters. They will have achieved the raging victimhood they’ve always wanted.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> none that I am aware of


Of course you aren’t aware. You watch Fox and other wingnut media who aren’t going to report Republican crimes.









						North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
					

The North Carolina Republican political operative at the center of an absentee ballot fraud scheme that led the state to order a rerun of a congressional election was arrested and charged with obstruction of justice on Wednesday, officials said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Losing Arizona would be a blow to Republicans.
> 
> Texas is next.



Translation:
"We've almost planted enough wetbacks in AZ and TX."
But, but, but......RUSSIA!


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > none that I am aware of
> ...


As always, its impossible to throw rocks at the democrats without hitting some republicans

sadly thats the nature of politics


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 20, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Translation:
> "We've almost planted enough wetbacks in AZ and TX."
> But, but, but......RUSSIA!



Those "wetbacks" voted over 40% for George Bush in 2004, but racists like you ended up driving them out of the party.  There is really no reason why Hispanics should not be Republican voters given the demographics.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:




Biden won't be the nominee
You told us "trump has no path to the White House
The military tribunals for the Coup Plotters haven't begun yet


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 20, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Translation:
> ...


This attitude is why you got Trump shoved down your throat. God real Americans want their country back...they aren't willing to pander to those here on stolen citizenship's, they aren't ready to concede their nation to Mexico.
*“The GOP better give this country to Mexico or else”...We’ve all heard that...right?*





						“The GOP better give this country to Mexico or else”...We’ve all heard that...right?
					

Then it's a good thing Obama did not alter, amend, or change existing US immigration law.  Have you ever even bothered to read Obama's EO?   Didn't think so.  Hint: It's not an EO.  Haha...it’s an “executive action”. And you dumbmotherfuckers who claim to love the constitution and all it stands...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 20, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Translation:
> ...



Do you really think it's "RACIST" to hate those who break in, steal your shit and force you to compromise your quality of life?
You are 100% PC programmed by the Left....haha


----------



## Mac1958 (May 20, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


Probably around the last time a Trumpster found one that didn't.


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 20, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Except 30 states and 2,623 counties was no poll...haha


----------



## Mac1958 (May 20, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Too bad you have to use numbers that don't reflect the actual vote.

America voted against him.  And you.   Maybe that's why you're so miserable and paranoid.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....



It is 2020 and the economy is more like 2008 and 1932.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....
> ...


the economy  was going along just great before this shit happened......are you going to blame what this virus has caused economically on trump too?...


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 20, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I think we both know the filth in Loon York and Mexifornia voted against him...that's all.
Remember, Trump told wetbacks, pole puffers, rug munchers, chicks with dicks, degenerate lowlifes, feminazis and weirdos to go fuck themselves....He never campaigned in those filth infested shitholes...he knew he couldn't govern for the filth among us and win. 
One candidate campaigned to win a meaningless popular vote while the other won the keys to the Oval Office.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

Speaking of bad polls for the Mango Mussolini . . . When a Republican loses the military he is beyond fucked.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


i know i know.....mighty obama would have kept everyone working  and would have had this virus contained in no time.....


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Tens of thousands of people would still be alive.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


you dont know that.....and i thought we were talking about the economy?...you claimed trump is responsible for whats happening with the economy not this virus....so tell me synth how would have obama kept the economy going with this virus?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


has anyone seen synth?.....


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The botched virus response is responsible for the economy.

Trump is responsible for the botched virus response. He said so himself:


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


not what i asked you was it?.....here let me ask you again...how would obama have kept everyone working and kept the economy going?.....


----------



## skye (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....




I was going to say exactly that!


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....
> ...


well i was told that was then,this is now....


----------



## skye (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Exactly.

Wrong twice ...the Left! hehe


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Since Obama wouldn’t have allowed cuts to CDC or pandemic readiness and since Obama read and understood what America’s intelligence operations put before him each day, he would have known about it in November and sent a CDC team to China in addition to the one already there. He would have ordered more masks and PPE. He would have had a system in place to test and/or quarantine all international flights originating or connecting in China. Of course, he would have accepted the WHO tests instead of refusing them like Trump did. We would be under 10,000 deaths at this point.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....
> ...


Well, you say a lot of stupid shit, so...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


nice dance synth.....not what i asked was it?....


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 21, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I think I can respond to this hypothetical:  Obama and Trump have two different personalities; two which stand out:  Obama has Empathy and Trump does not;  The second being Obama listens to his advisors and Trump listens to his gut. 

By that I mean Obama evaluates all solutions, the obvious consequences and even the worst case scenarios;  Trump seeks the solution which best benefits himself, and never seems to think beyond that.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 21, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


sorry wry that did not answer that very simple question i asked.....synthaholic said that trump, not the virus, is responsible for our current economic situation......my question was how would obama have kept everyone working to keep the economy moving,and still battled this virus?.....i am assuming if obama were president no one would have been told to stay home and no business or school closures enacted.....


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


It’s exactly what you asked. The economy would be much better, more people would not be sick, more people would not be DEAD, and Obama would be cruising to a 4th term.


----------



## theHawk (May 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Losing Arizona would be a blow to Republicans.
> 
> Texas is next.


McSally was an anti-Trumper, which is why she lost her election.  Don’t know why we can’t get rid of these McCain types.  The Dems here aren’t total leftwing lunatics either.  
If you watch a Kelly campaign ad, he looks like a flag waiving Republican.  He’d be stoned to death in a normal blue state.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


His gut and what friends tell him.    But not the scientists or the intelligence experts:


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

Imagine having to hire - with taxpayer money - Outside consultants to STUDY how to present information to a man who is uninterested in governing or protecting Americans.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Losing Arizona would be a blow to Republicans.
> ...


because you are in a small minority who believes you are an overwhelming majority. What a wake-up call you’ll get in November while you’re screaming “it was rigged”!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

theHawk said:


> If you watch a Kelly campaign ad, he looks like a flag waiving Republican.


Democrats are more patriotic than Republicans.


----------



## theHawk (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch a Kelly campaign ad, he looks like a flag waiving Republican.
> ...


Yea sure, you won’t see an American flag on the stage of a Democrat debate.  They don’t want to scare off their audience.





And how about a good old fashioned anti-Trump protest? You’ll find more flags of Palestine and Mexico:


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

Democrats don’t need to wrap themselves in the flag. Their actions are patriotic.

OTOH, Republicans use the flag to obscure their un-American activity. Because they know their low-information base is easily fooled. That’s how you get embarrassing moments like this:


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


you cant know that....so you are saying with obama there would have been no lockdowns?.......none of this mask and separation bullshit?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch a Kelly campaign ad, he looks like a flag waiving Republican.
> ...


funny they say they are more patriotic....you party people are so much alike its uncanny....


----------



## theHawk (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Democrats don’t need to wrap themselves in the flag. Their actions are patriotic.
> 
> OTOH, Republicans use the flag to obscure their un-American activity. Because they know their low-information base is easily fooled. That’s how you get embarrassing moments like this:
> 
> ...


Democrats don’t want to be associated with the American flag.  To them, it represents slavery, oppression, white privilege, and capitalism.

Here’s a “Trump protest”. When did the right ever burn American flags when protesting the Hussein?




Maxine Waters supporters:









More leftwing heroes:


----------



## bdtex (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Arizona:


Kelly may have some coattails in AZ.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Are you really that stupid or do you just play a moron on USMB?


----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...


----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> ve one go-to: a fluke in the electoral college that let 77,000 spread across 3 states tip the election. Meanwhile, 5 million more people voted for Hillary.
> 
> But keep bitterly clinging to the idea that lightning will strike twice.


People ?  Like illegal alien "people" ?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2020)

Undocumented aliens can’t vote in us elections.


----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Undocumented aliens can’t vote in us elections.


   What's to stop them ?


----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Obama has Empathy


Muslim jihadists don't have _"empathy"_


----------



## skye (May 21, 2020)

Polls look bad for Trump, OP?.................. I don't think so.

Like I posted on the other thread:

50% seems very good to me!






Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
·
1h

THANK YOU! #MAGA


----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Democrats are more patriotic than Republicans.


Democrats have no patriotism whatsoever.  They are communist *internationalists*, devoted to the workers of the WORLD.  They are open border globalists, like Obama who supported ISIS, supported TPP,  gave China unrestricted access to our market, thereby flooding our stores with stuff Made in China, and is a Muslim devotee of the Uhmma.

Hillary also a globalist -member of globalist organizations - Council on Foreign Relations. and the Trilateral Commission.

Republicans, in contrast, like Trump, are *nationalists* (another word for PATRIOTS).


----------



## protectionist (May 21, 2020)

skye said:


> Polls look bad for Trump, OP?.................. I don't think so.
> 
> Like I posted on the other thread:
> 
> ...


Almost all polls are leftist, and get response overwhelmingly from leftists.  If a poll like this one says Trump has a 50% approval, the real number is about 75%.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 25, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...



Not a single reliable poll ever said this.


----------



## mamooth (May 27, 2020)

The polls now average Biden +5.

At this time in 2016, the polls were dead even.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 27, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Almost all polls are leftist, and get response overwhelmingly from leftists.  If a poll like this one says Trump has a 50% approval, the real number is about 75%.



Prove it


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2020)




----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Polls are useless at this point.  

McSally is an interesting candidate.  She's very Arizona...you kinda have to live out here to know what I mean by that.    

She has a very likable quality if you can divorce yourself  from knowing she's a republican and therefore a tool of Satan.  LOL.  Kelly looked like a shoo-in for a while but I think McSally will keep her seat and the Senate will stay Red as a result.  I probably just gave her a kiss of death there.


----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Almost all polls are leftist, and get response overwhelmingly from leftists.  If a poll like this one says Trump has a 50% approval, the real number is about 75%.
> ...



What...you don't think the blob has a 75% approval rating?  Next you're going to be telling me that a 70 year old man wasn't in combat a few years ago.  LOL


----------



## sparky (May 28, 2020)

the illusion of_ choice_ continues to amaze me 

~S~


----------



## Synthaholic (May 28, 2020)

I don’t often retweet Meghan “my father” Domenich, but...



McSally lost to Synema, was appointed by Governor after McCain died, and now will lose to Captain Kelly.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


----------



## Oldestyle (May 28, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


Fluke?  The Electoral College worked just the way it was designed to, Synthaholic!  You on the left act like the rules to the election were changed at the last moment and that Trump somehow "stole" an election!  The truth is...he ran a better campaign than Hillary did.  

Now the question you should be asking yourself is...how did your side end up with Joe Biden as your nominee after years of time to come up with a really good choice?  Lightning IS about to strike twice because you morons have a candidate with a lightning rod welded to his hair plugged dome!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 28, 2020)

77,000 people - not enough to fill most college football stadiums - spread across 3 states is a fluke.


----------



## protectionist (May 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> What...you don't think the blob has a 75% approval rating?  Next you're going to be telling me that a 70 year old man wasn't in combat a few years ago.  LOL


REPORTED


----------



## protectionist (May 28, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Prove it


I don't have to. You're the only one person in America who doesn't know it.   

PS - the leftist polls themselves proved it, on election day in 2016.  You forgot already ?


----------



## protectionist (May 28, 2020)

_"Polls"




_


----------



## Rambunctious (May 28, 2020)

College poll....LMFAO.....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 28, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it
> ...



So you admit you lied.  That's all I was looking for.

Have a nice day


----------



## protectionist (May 28, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So you admit you lied.  That's all I was looking for.
> 
> Have a nice day


YOU just lied by saying that I lied. Now, it's time for you to *apologize*, so I don't have to report you. Mr Moderator.


----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> I don’t often retweet Meghan “my father” Domenich, but...
> 
> 
> 
> McSally lost to Synema, was appointed by Governor after McCain died, and now will lose to Captain Kelly.


We’ll see.


----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2020)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What...you don't think the blob has a 75% approval rating?  Next you're going to be telling me that a 70 year old man wasn't in combat a few years ago.  LOL
> ...


Lol...


----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> 77,000 people - not enough to fill most college football stadiums - spread across 3 states is a fluke.


Hope so.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 28, 2020)

Another poll that wingnuts will dismiss.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2020)

Biden had a better chance before the Lock down, the economic crash, the riots and vetting Amy Klobuchar only to have to dump her racist ass.


----------



## justoffal (May 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> ...


It was polling information that caused Trump to concentrate on the high stakes electorates that Hillary ignored.
Having said that the polling done by the Trump camp has no agenda but to discover potential facts. Ninety percent of the polling done today is paid to create an impression not to discover 
One.

Jo


----------



## Astrostar (May 29, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....


Great point!!!  Current polls do not take into account Russia helping Impeached President Trump.  Nor do they account for a last minute bombshell from Barr in October as the traitor Comey did in 2016.  Also, for some unknown reason, the Senate has not started it's investigation of Vice President Biden, which will help Captain Clorox.


----------



## San Souci (May 29, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Dem voters are mainly radicals who hate this country ,FemiNazis ,and Blacks.Not to mention perverts who mutilate themselves. Every Wacko group there is votes Democrat. They forget one thing. White MEN built this country.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....
> ...


who is capt clorox?....


----------



## Synthaholic (May 29, 2020)

San Souci said:


> White MEN built this country.


No, Black men and Chinese men built this country. White men supervised.


----------



## San Souci (May 29, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > White MEN built this country.
> ...


Let us check that. How many INVENTIONS did Blacks do? Let us start with the Printing Press. Cars.Planes.Telephones. TV. Computers. Modern Medicine. Mass production. I could list a thousand of them. All invented by White Men. Digging in the dirt does not improve living standards. Inventions do that. And the INTELLIGENCE to improve them.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 29, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Then you should choose your words more carefully. You said built. Chinese laborers built our railways, not White men.


----------



## Corky (May 30, 2020)

January 2017 --- January 2021

Proof that the United States falls apart without Leadership.

Vote Trump out -- Lock Trump up


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2020)

Holy shit is right!


----------



## mamooth (Jun 4, 2020)

Latest FOX poll shows Kelly ahead of McSally 50-37.








						Fox News Poll: Biden ahead in Arizona, Kelly trouncing McSally in Senate race
					

Republicans are rightly concerned about Arizona.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Wisconsin -- Biden +9








						Fox News Poll: Biden leads Trump in Wisconsin
					

Majorities of Wisconsin voters rate the economy negatively and are concerned about coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Ohio -- Biden +2








						Fox News Poll: Biden-Trump tossup in Ohio, 82 percent approve of DeWine
					

A Fox News Poll of Ohio registered voters finds Democrat Joe Biden narrowly tops President Donald Trump in the race for the White House.




					www.foxnews.com
				




I accept that those are pro-Biden outliers, just  as I've accepted that some polls are pro-Trump outliers. But if you knock a couple points off of Biden, it's still a disaster for Trump. If Ohio is competitive, the Trump campaign is in deep doodoo.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 8, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jun 8, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


The only poll I ever believed was the one stuck up Hillary's rectum in 16.

What do you think of Governor Blackface? You're such a god damned phony.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 8, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


You seem triggered.


----------



## luchitociencia (Jun 8, 2020)

We are in the known poll propaganda.

In reality Biden is a loser and no one gives credit to his babbling. Everybody knows his brain is burnt.

But the news media needs to make profit.

Here the news media invent polls to give the loser some points, otherwise the presidential race should be bored. The elections become more interested and more people watch the news with their polls.

President Trump has a strong support, and he is the only one with capacity to make the good economy to come back, something that Biden can't do even in his dreams.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...



What polls were they?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jun 9, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Lol!


Are you that bitter being a lowly working still. Slaving to a boss. God I'd blow my MF head off if I were you.


Synthaholic said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Sorry. I rarely snap back like that. I lost...lol


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 9, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 9, 2020)

Under 39% approval:

Ford - lost!
Carter - lost!
GHW Bush - lost!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 9, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Under 39% approval:
> Ford - lost!
> Carter - lost!
> GHW Bush - lost!


Trump - won   ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 16, 2020)

This close in Mississippi?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2020)

Mark Kelly is running as a Republican, that is why he is doing very well.

He slammed the idea of defunding police:









						Defunding police isn't solution, Senate candidate Mark Kelly says - KTAR.com
					

Taking money away from police departments is not a recipe for community success, but changing enforcement tactics is, Democratic Senate candidate Mark Kelly of Arizona said.




					www.google.com
				




He also won’t march with BLM.

So, will BLM and Omar have the guts to call him a racist that supports a racist institution of police?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2020)

Mark Kelly blasts the idea of sanctuary cities, and will not vote for them.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Apparently he is a racist that Democrats will back.


----------



## San Souci (Jun 17, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Who DESIGNED them.? That is all that counts. Workers are as replacable as piston rods. Inventors are a rare commodity.


----------



## Astrostar (Jun 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...


She did!  Check out the popular vote,  He stole the electoral college, with massive Russian help!  Just imagine if the rolls had been reversed, and he had won the popular vote and lost the electoral college, he would have filed suit over "voter fraud," and would be screeching about that to this day.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 18, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


How does one “steal” the EC?  He won 30 states, and got their EC votes.

The only people trying to steal EC votes are idiot Dems trying to change the law to force their EC delegates to vote for the overall popular vote winner instead of who won their state.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 18, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


And dumbasses like you dont know why this is a Representative Republic , not a fucking Democracy.  go play in a busy intersection.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 18, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...


Well, your hypothetical just didnt happen...


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 18, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


It's a good thing these poles are always wrong. Old Joe is a mindless  con job  that can't con no more. China Joe can't finish a sentence without going to some place we have never been.  Thanks to the actions of criminals as Pelosi and Shitter only idiots see them as anything but future inmates. democrats will lose the house, senate seats, and the rest is a No Show Joe. That isn't the leftist pole, it's reality no matter how hard it is to except. I don't know how they do it but no matter how many clowns are in the democrat clown car democrats can always find the worst clown in the bunch to run. They never get it right.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Mark Kelly is running as a Republican, that is why he is doing very well.


Whatever you need to tell yourself to keep from getting triggered.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Like I said, White men supervised.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The popular vote in Michigan should get the EC votes in Michigan.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow. Dropping like a stone.


----------



## San Souci (Jun 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Like I said, White men supervised.


True. Also invented ,organized ,invested ,and got the ball rolling.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah in 2016 the polls 'looked bad' for Trump.....They he became President.


----------



## San Souci (Jun 21, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah in 2016 the polls 'looked bad' for Trump.....They he became President.


So true.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Polls seriously.. haven’t you learned your lesson? Lol


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah in 2016 the polls 'looked bad' for Trump.....They he became President.


Keep bitterly clinging to that slim hope.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 23, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Kelly is running as a Republican, that is why he is doing very well.
> ...


Have you not seen his commercials?
He literally says he will work with Republicans.  They show his military service. He even says he will “put the nation first”.  LOL um just rewording President Trump’s “put America first” policy.

Now, will he actually do all that, probably not, but he certainly is running a campaign as if he was a conservative Republican.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



All Democrats are willing to work with Republicans 
Democrats proudly serve in the military.
All Democrats put the nation first.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 24, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Dems never work with Republicans, because they never compromise.  
Nope, Dems hate military service.  They only like using it to win over votes.
I haven’t seen a Dem put our nation first in decades.  Quid Pro Joe puts China first, and he is now the nominee.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 24, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has Empathy
> ...



Stick to concepts you understand. You're in over your head, as usual.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2020)

Arizona is turning Blue right before our eyes.

The land of Barry Goldwater and John McCain. Conservative and Republican to the core. 

Romney won Arizona by 9 percent, Trump won by barely 3 1/2
Now, Arizona will have TWO Democratic Senators as McSally is losing badly again and Trump looks to lose Arizona for Republicans for the first time in generations.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2020)

And the hits keep coming!


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> And the hits keep coming!


Why don't you move to any African nation because that's what the US is going to turn into anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And the hits keep coming!
> ...


Cry some more racist.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Arizona is turning Blue right before our eyes.
> 
> The land of Barry Goldwater and John McCain. Conservative and Republican to the core.
> 
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Do you know anybody who has been to Africa to help and walked away in disgust?
I do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona is turning Blue right before our eyes.
> ...



Trump lost 5 1/2 percent of the Arizona vote in 2016

Since then, Republicans lost a long held Senate seat in 2018 and are losing Bigly for the other seat in 2020


Looking Blue to me


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We'll see you in November.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 24, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Stick to concepts you understand. You're in over your head, as usual.


Sounds like that's what you are, and if you want to find out how deep, just go ahead and take my Islamization Quiz, to find out how much you don't know and_ "understand"_ about Muslin jihad. >>>

Identify the names and things, and their association with Islamization. No cheating. I know who and what these are. Every single one.

And I have to let you know. You won't get this information on CNN.

Names associated with Stealth Jihad (AKA Islamization)

Ibin Taamiyah, the Madhi, Sheik Ahmed Yassin, Sami al-Arian, Ramadan Abdallah Shallah, Mazen al-Najjar, Richard A. Clarke, Imam Muzzamil Siddiqui, Susan Douglas, Peter DiGangi, William Bennetta, Gilbert Sewall , Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, al-Hajj Talib'Abur, Rashid Sahmsi Ali, Khalid Latif, Omar Mohammedi, Joe Kaufman, Chantal Carnes, Hasan al-Banna (creator of the Muslim Brotherhood-I'll give you that one), Tariq Ramadan, Siraj Wahhaj, Mozen Mokhtar, Nouman Ali Khan, Abdul Malik , Imam Jamal Badawi, Br. Jawad Ahmad, Hassan Abbas, Mullah Abdul Rashid Ghazi, Sheik Mjed 'Abd al-Rahman al-Firian, Prince Sultan Ibn Abd al-'Aziz, Ali al-Ahmed, Itamar Marcus, Barbara Cook, Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, Ahmed Omar Abu Ali, Mohammed Osman Idris, Mohammed el-Yacoubi, Abu Abdullah, Baitullah Mehsud, Yunis al-Astal, Zeyno Baran, Aaron Klein, Muhammad Abdel-El, Sheik Yasser Hamad, Nur Mohammad, Ahmed Yassin (deceased), Sheik Abdel Rahman, Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid AL Maktoum, Abdullah Azzam, Thomas Klocek, Fazlur Rehman Khalil , Mohammad Elachmi Hamdi, Bat Ye'or, Max Steenberghe, Anders Fogh Ramussen, Paul Jeeves, Yusuf al-Qarodawi, Bashar al-Assad, Robert S. Leiken, Theo Van Gogh, Michel Gurfinkel, Imam Ahmed Salam, Piet Hein Donner, Miguel Angel Toma , Salah Yassin, Hassan Nasrallah, Ahmed Assad Barakat, Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, Bashar al-Assad, Adolpho Aguilar Zinser, Joseph Farah, Nabil al-Marabh, Raed Hijazi, David Harris, Syed Mumtaz Ali, Omar Ahmad, Ibrahim Hooper, Sheikh Mubarak Ali Gilani, Dr. Paul Williams , Hassan al Turabi, Clement Rodney Hampton-El, Kevin James, Warner MacKenzie, Sayeed Abdul A'la Maududi, Abdullah Yusef Ali, Mohammed Marmaduke Pickthall, Nessim Joseph Dawood, Mohammed Habib Shakir, Arthur John Arberry, Aqsa Parvez, Atefeh Rajabi, Francis Bok, Michael Coren, Homaidan Ali Al-Turki, Sheik Saleh Al-Fawzan, Paul Marshall, Koenraad Elst, Tom Clancy, Phil Alden Robinson, Michael Graham, Thomas Klocek, Stephen Coughlin, Hasham Islam, Steven Emerson, Mordechai Nisan, Abduraman Alamoudi, Ramadan Abdallah Shallah, Musa Abu Marzook, Keith Ellison, Abdullah al-Arian, ,Jamal-al-Din al-Afghani, James Woolsey, Walid Phares, Guy Rodgers, Brigitte Gabriel, Robert Spencer, Paul Sperry, P.David Gaubatz, Chris Gaubatz, Stefanie Creswell, Charety Zhe, Adnan el-Shukrijumah, Jaffar the Pilot, Mohammad Weiss Rasool, Brian P. Fairchild, Peter M. Leitner, Sergeant Naveed I. Butt, Bill Bratton, William Taylor, Youssef Aboul-Enein, Jamal Barzinji, Ingrid Mattson, Safaa Zarzour, Khalid Iqbal, James "Yousef" Yee, Ahmed Alwani, Taja Alwani, Warith Deen Umar, Tom Harrington, John Guandolo, Patrick Sookhdeo, Gaddoor Saidi, Muhammad Usmani, Mahdi Bray, Ali al-Timimi, Maulana Abdul Ala Maududi, Sayyid Quth, Judge Joseph Charles, Zaid Shakir, Hamdan al-Shalawi, Muhammed al-Qudhaieen, Omar Shain, Hani Hanjour, Kenneth Williams, Edward Sloan, Ismail Elbarasse, Sheik Omar Abdul-Rahman, George Sadler, Mohammed Akram Adlouni, Zeid al-Noman, Shukri Aby Baker, Mohammad El-Mezain, Ghassan Elashi, Sayyid Syeed, Bassem Osman, Ahmed Elkadi, Mahboob Khan, Suhail Khan, Mufid Abdulgader, Abdelhaleem Ashqar, Frank Gaffney, Sue Myrick, Abuhena Saifulislam, Ali "the American" Mohamed, Juan Zarate, Hisham Altalib, Mohammed Shamma, Ahmad Sakr, Abdullah bin Laden, Mohamed Jamal Khalifah, Ahmad Mohamed Ali, Joey Musmar, Lina Morales, Donald Lavey, Sibel Dinez Edmonds, Khalid Duran, Muhammad Hishm Kabbani, Ali Ahmed, Agha Jafri, Michael Rolince, John M. Cole, Dr. Ziad Asali, James Margolin, Foria Younis, John B. Vincent, John O'Neill, Ivien C. Smith, Salam al-Marayati, Tom Reynolds, Khaled Saffuri, Agha Saeed, Mohammed al-Hanooti, Sue VanBaalen, Sister Sue, Michael Scheuer, Michael Waller, David Forte, Sheikh Mamza Yusuf, Ihsan Bagby, Abd al-Rahman al-Rashed, Serge Trifkovic, Irshad Manji, Imam Mohamad Adam el-Sheikh, Yvonne Haddad, Warith Deen Umar, Taha al-Alwani, Ali al-Timimi, J.M. Rodwell, Dr. Ali Sina, John Esposito, Karen Armstrong, Saad al-Sharani, Suleiman Alwan, Farid Esack, Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi, Ali Abd al Rahman al-Faqasi al-Ghamdi, Saul al-Rashid, Abderraouf Jdey, Faruq al-Tunisi, Adam Gadahn, Andre Carson, Issa al-Britani, Aafia Siddiqui, Kamran Akhtar, Gary Harter, Iyman Faris, Hesham Hadayet, Hala Mohammed Sadeq El-Awadly, Anwar al-Awlaki, Pamela L. Rhames, Michael S. Tutko, David C. Kane, Nick Pindulic, Suzanne E. Spaulding, Sen. Patrick Leahy, Sen. John Kyl, Sen. Dianne Feinstein, Sen. Paul Sarbanes, Bill Baker, Rep. David Bonior, Rep. John Conyers, Rep. John Dingell, Robert M. Blitzer, Louis Freeh, Thomas Pickard, Carol Motyka, Marsha Parrish, Yola Haber, Doug Balin, Rep. Anthony Weiner, Roderick L. Beverly, Caroline Glick, Shelomo Alfassa, Hadia Roberts, Margaret Gulotta, Emanuel "Manny" Johnson Jr., Esther Pan

Things associated with Stealth Jihad (AKA Islamization)

Hijra, jizyah, Istanbul, Al-Quds, Al-Aqsa mosque, , treaty of Al-Hudaybiyah, Oslo Accords, the Mahdi, Al-Ansar, 2006 Pentagon report : "Motivations of Muslim Suicide Bombers" ), "The Project", the Muslim Brotherhood, the Ikhwan, Taqiyya, Da'wa, Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR), Holy Land Foundation trials - 2007 & 2008, Khalil Gibran Academy, US Treasury Dept. (Office of Foreign Asset Control), Islamic Society of North America (ISNA), Muslim American Society (MSA), United States Counterinsurgency Manual FM 3-24, US Justice Dept. report - 2004, US Justice Dept. report - 2007, abeds, North American Islamic Trust, Islamic Council for North America, United Association for Studies and Research, Muslim American Youth Association, the Hamas Charter, Islamic Academy of Florida, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, American Youth Academy, New Horizons Schools, Islamic American University, DawaNet-to link &#8226; to serve: Home with sections entitled "How to Make America an Islamic Nation" and Da'wa in Public Schools, Excelsior Elementary School, Thomas Moore Law Center, Islamic Saudi Academy, "The Islam Project" by the Council on Islamic Education, the Arab World History Notebook, "Across the Centuries", California Academy of Sciences, "World Cultures : A Global Mosaic", American Textbook Council, "Islam and the Textbooks", Arab American Family Support Center (AAFSC), Mosque of Islamic Brotherhood's Boy Scout program (MIB), Americans Against Hate, CAIR Watch, the Young Muslims, Islamic Circle of North America (ICNA), Jamaat-e-Islami, Young Muslim Sisters (YMS), Middle East Media Research Institute, US Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF), Freedom House, Institute for Gulf Affairs, Palestinian Media Watch, "Contemporary Problems", "History of the Arabs and the World in the 20th Century", Reading and Text Part II, Association of Independent Schools, ISA accreditation, Center for Religious Freedom, Hizb ut-Tahrir al-Islami, Islamic Party of Liberation, Al-Aksa TV of Hamas, Hudson institute, Popular Resistance Committee, "Schmoozing With Terrorists", US House of Representitives, Abu Dhabi Investment Authority, "Eurabia, the Euro-Arab Axis", European Union, the Arab League,"Foreign Affairs" - "Europe's Angry Muslims", Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC), Sharee Council of Dewsbury, West Yorkshire, Immigration and National Security Program at the Nixon Center, Sukuk, Sharia compliant banks, Saxony-Anhalt, piggy banks in England, foot washing basins (Kansas City Airport & University of Michigan), "Britain's Daily Mail" - "Multiculturalsim Drives Young Muslims to Shun British Values", Nationa Intelligence Council, IslamOnline ????? ??? ????, "Valeurs Actuelles", the triple border region, UN Security Council, House Homeland Security Committee subcommittee on investigations report : "A Line In the Sand: Confronting the Threat At the Southwest Border", OTMs, Jamaat ul-Fuqra, Muslims of the Americas, the FBI, Canadian Security Intelligence Service, "TD Monthly", halal chicken, ACLU, the Date Frappuccino, Open Society Foundation, Whiting Foundation, hijab, Transportation & Safety Admin. (TSA), "New Media Journal" report - "In the Belly of the Beast: Jamaat ul-Fuqra, Jamaat ul-Fuqra mosque (Brooklyn, NY), Koran: 4:34, honor killings, the Alec file, Jamiyyat Ul-Islam, It's the Ideology Stupid,Tad-ru-bu-hu-nna, Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, UN Children's Fund, the Population Council - 2003 survey, m'uta, Haratines, Janjaweed, Dinka tribe, "Escape From Slavery", Toronto Sun online - "Slavery Lives in the Sudan", Middle East Forum - "The Problem with Slavery", Saudi Arabia Senior Council of Clerics, Human Rights Watch, Middle East Forum, Copts, Baha'i sect of Islam, "Islam : From Toleration to Terror", Hizb ut-Tahrir, Jyllands-Posten, "The Sum of All Fears", University of South Florida, Palistinian Islamic Jihad, "Future Jihad", Mosque Census Project, Eid al-Adha, Shahada, Mahram, FBI's Arab/Muslim Sikh American Advisory Committee, Higgins Center for Counterterrorism Research, Jamaat e-Islami, Samah, Tarbiya, Dar al-Arqam, SWICK, Policy-net. Islamberg,


----------



## protectionist (Jun 24, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> All Democrats are willing to work with Republicans
> Democrats proudly serve in the military.
> All Democrats put the nation first.


Strike 1...Strike 2.....Strike 3.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 24, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Cry some more racist.


Are YOU a _"racist ?"_


----------



## protectionist (Jun 24, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Like I said, White men supervised.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And Ducey screwed up the virus response by following the lead of failed President Donald Trump.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 27, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> And Ducey screwed up the virus response by following the lead of failed President Donald Trump.


_"Failed"_ ? Are you nuts ? He's the most successful/accomplished POTUS ever.  We're lucky to have him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 27, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And Ducey screwed up the virus response by following the lead of failed President Donald Trump.
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 27, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> didnt they look bad for him back in 2016?.....just asking....


Yep, on this very day they had the Hilderbeast up by 12 points!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## theHawk (Jul 1, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


How exactly did he follow the lead of the President?  I wasn’t aware the President was also a governor of a state.

Ducey screwed up by forcing lock downs in the first place.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 1, 2020)

Trump pushed opening businesses, so Ducey opened businesses.

This isn’t hard dude.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 2, 2020)

18%. And Trump owns it.



.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump pushed opening businesses, so Ducey opened businesses.
> 
> This isn’t hard dude.


The country favors reopening.  If you don’t want to, stay home.


----------



## Viktor (Jul 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Polls are not reliable. The results can be skewed by choice of question and choice of person asked.If I wanted to show Biden ahead, I'd ask more Democrats than Republicans. I'd pick a Democratic stronghold like San Francisco or Chicago. The polls said Hillary would win in 2016. They also said Harry Truman would lose in 1948.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> 18%. And Trump owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, letting BLM terrorize the country is heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## Mercurialmind (Jul 3, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...


Oh, but nothing has happened since then to sour anyone on Trump?  I see.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mercurialmind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polls say Hillary will win the election in a massive landslide over Trump!!  ...
> ...



I don't think so -----you have something on him?


----------



## Mercurialmind (Jul 3, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Mercurialmind said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yeah...it's the pathological lying and complete ineptitude which caused thousands of avoidable deaths...for one thing.  His abysmal poll numbers are reflecting that for sure.  Not surprising that people close to him are saying he is despondent because we all know how desperate he is for approval.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Trump pushed opening businesses, so Ducey opened businesses.
> ...


The country favors being safe.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 3, 2020)

Viktor said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


You’re right. Trump is really very far ahead. No need to even show up and vote, he’s so far ahead.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 18%. And Trump owns it.
> ...


Have they terrorized you, internet tough guy?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Then why are so many people going back to work?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Many don’t have a choice.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 5, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Example?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Read a newspaper, dumbass.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 5, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


So you can’t out an example of someone who “has no choice”.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah in 2016 the polls 'looked bad' for Trump.....They he became President.



What polls?


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And Ducey screwed up the virus response by following the lead of failed President Donald Trump.
> ...



trump's the biggest dumb ass president that we have ever had as a nation.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2020)

otto105 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Orange man bad!!!  Blub, blub, blub,


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I think that you finely got it. Admitting the problem is the first step.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Yeah I 'finely' got that TDSers revel in their own hatred.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...




What hatred leo? I'm going to thoroughly enjoy the next president election as trump loses Senate and the WH.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Yeah I get that you hate Trump and live off your hatred.   Good luck with that.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



You don't get very much do you.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


You're in denial.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Nope, just posting with a little ever-trumper sycophant.


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2020)

The ONLY poll that counts is the one from November 3- 2020 -Election day       



Trump forever!


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Poor little TDSer.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...




Come on little trumper, still reusing the Clinton Derangement Syndrome stuff?

Come on, high school is over, you have to be interesting on your own.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes. And trump supporters are still deplorable.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


And you love trump and live off of HIS hatred. You’re sick.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 6, 2020)

skye said:


> Trump forever!


Trunt says what?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> trump's the biggest dumb ass president that we have ever had as a nation.


That just shows that YOU are a big dumbass.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> I think that you finely got it. Admitting the problem is the first step.


The "problem" is liberal media brainwashing, and you've got it.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> What hatred leo? I'm going to thoroughly enjoy the next president election as trump loses Senate and the WH.


You HOPE. But there's not much of one.  Democrats chose a bad candidate again. This is going to be a cakewalk for Trump.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> And you love trump and live off of HIS hatred. You’re sick.


WHAT hatred ?  Liberals like to fabricate things.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Come on little trumper, still reusing the Clinton Derangement Syndrome stuff?
> 
> Come on, high school is over, you have to be interesting on your own.


No, conservatives didn't get looney because Billy the Rapist was President.   There is just no comparison to the mental aberration that is Trump Derangement Syndrome.   

Sorry, kissing Democrat ass is not 'interesting' to me but, by all means, you go ahead and slurp and kiss Pelosi's Depends.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And you love trump and live off of HIS hatred. You’re sick.
> ...


Mexicans
Democrats
Blacks
LGBTQ 
Hollywood stars, unless they’re fellow wingnuts
Chinese
Africans
Haitians
Puerto Ricans 

Shall I go on?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on little trumper, still reusing the Clinton Derangement Syndrome stuff?
> ...


Because he wasn’t a rapist, and it was just the politics of personal destruction, ushered in by Rush and Newt.
Who the fuck do you think you’re fooling with this rape shit? Especially when trump has actual accusers willing to repeat their claims under oath and go to trial, unlike frauds like Juanita Broaddrick, who refused to repeat her lies under oath.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


What about them?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


President Trump has no credible accusers, BJ had plenty.

As does Joe “Finger Rapist” Biden, but I know you’d like to sweep that one under the rug.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Learn to read a thread.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


There are over 20 credible accusers. One is still waiting for dna from trump for her court case. Why is he not complying with the court order? What is he hiding?

We all know.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Why wouldn’t Broaddrick go under oath?


----------



## Camp (Jul 7, 2020)

Trump is threatening to pressure Governors into forcing kids to go back to school in the middle of a pandemic and his brainwashed lemming morons are arguing about a President from a quarter-century ago and some sex scandal allegations.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yea sure.  Like the lady that claims he groped her, but years later made a business deal with him and then tried to sue him? Yea, no motive there to lie.
Or how about the woman forced to “walk across a table” at a dinner. LOL, that’s “rape”?

Or how about the People’s magazine reporter that wrote and article on him but failed to mention his attempted “assault”, supposedly asking her to have an affair.

Then there was the porn star, Jessica Drake, that claimed he “grabbed her arm”, and offered her money. But she turned him down. LOL, a whore turning down money from a billionaire, yea, that’s believable

Every other allegation is “he tried to kiss me”. LOL. Meanwhile there is actual video footage of Creepy Joe sniffing and groping young girls in public.

Who can forget the Alva Johnson allegation, of being “forcibly kissed”, then video of it came out and ....LOL well have a look for yourself....
WARNING: VIDEO of TRUMP “RAPE”:


----------



## theHawk (Jul 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Fear for her life.  The Clintons have a way of offing any threat.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 7, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




 Dumb and dumber


----------



## theHawk (Jul 7, 2020)

Camp said:


> Trump is threatening to pressure Governors into forcing kids to go back to school in the middle of a pandemic and his brainwashed lemming morons are arguing about a President from a quarter-century ago and some sex scandal allegations.



Got statistics on kids being affected by the Wuhan Virus?


----------



## otto105 (Jul 7, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is threatening to pressure Governors into forcing kids to go back to school in the middle of a pandemic and his brainwashed lemming morons are arguing about a President from a quarter-century ago and some sex scandal allegations.
> ...



What is the Wuhan Virus?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2020)

"I'm Joe Biden's husband,  Joe Biden"   -Joe Biden on NPR July 2020.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The virus that originated in Wuhan China.  Have you been hidin' with Biden the last four months?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


^^ Chinese Troll.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 7, 2020)

Missourian said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I know about the COVID-19 virus and polling on Biden and trump.


I just like you racists to state that fact.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> I know about the COVID-19 virus and polling on Biden and trump.
> 
> 
> I just like you racists to state that fact



You only had to ask...it's true, Biden is Hidin' ,  and yes the Wuhan Virus is a strain of Coronavirus that originated in Wuhan China.

But you did make a mistake...I'm no racist...I hate everyone equally....except you.  I hate you most of all.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Mexicans
> Democrats
> Blacks
> LGBTQ
> ...


Yes, you may go on to show one shred of evidence of _"hatred", _that Trump has ever shown toward any of these (excluding Democrats, who DESERVE to be hated)


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Fear for her life.  The Clintons have a way of offing any threat.


And a very long, bloody history of it.  Wouldn't expect leftists to know this. They are sheltered from it, in their liberal OMISSION media.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

Camp said:


> Trump is threatening to pressure Governors into forcing kids to go back to school in the middle of a pandemic and his brainwashed lemming morons are arguing about a President from a quarter-century ago and some sex scandal allegations.


And you think that is all there is to it, huh ?  Amazing how information-deprived, liberals are.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Who can forget the Alva Johnson allegation, of being “forcibly kissed”, then video of it came out and ....LOL well have a look for yourself....
> WARNING: VIDEO of TRUMP “RAPE”:


Looks like she's SMILING.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

Trump is losing so badly.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Yet every one of their enemies are still alive: Ken Starr, Broadderick, Paula Jones, newt Gingrich, rush Limbaugh, Jonah Goldberg’s mother, Rick Santorum, . . .


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


This is so moronic. Wouldn’t they kill her before she gave a statement under oath, not after? She had the opportunity. She refused because perjury means jail time. She didn’t sign up for that with her GOP cronies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Like the lady that claims he groped her, but years later made a business deal with him and then tried to sue him?


Less than a year after she claimed she was raped:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

Would you like to see the affidavit where she stated, under oath, that Clinton did not rape her?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

This distraction was fun, but I’m tired of winning it. So let’s get back to how badly Trump is losing.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 8, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Would you like to see the affidavit where she stated, under oath, that Clinton did not rape her?


You mean like how Blasey Ford testified that Kavanaugh did not rape her?  Yet you lefties keep calling him a rapist?  Do I know if he raped Juanita or not? No.

The Leslie rape? 
How about him exposing himself to Paula Jones?  Who knows.  But those cases have more validity than the sham ones against Trump.

The point is you people are such hypocrites. You keep repeating these claims of “20 sexual assault accusers” against Trump when there is zero proof, but totally excuse BJ as well as Biden the Finger Rapist.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2020)

Trump is going to lose in a landslide. Maybe worse than Mondale.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 13, 2020)

Whoa!









						President—Forecasting the US 2020 elections
					

Our final pre-election forecast is that Joe Biden is very likely to beat Donald Trump in the electoral college




					projects.economist.com
				




Cool graphs!

.

.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Whoa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!  You’ve got nothing to worry about!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa!
> ...


I’m not worried. We’ve got Joe-mentum!


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yup, keep giving him the microphone.  Always the best way to advertise voting for GOP:


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 13, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


I love polls. It makes it that much better when they are wrong.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 15, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


I love dopes who believe a fluke accident of 77,000 votes spread over 3 states is going to happen again.

Or, as Trumpy says:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2020)

The wisdom of writing off your elderly supporters to Covid19.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 23, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Joe-mentia

Fixed it for you.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 23, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Would you rather he say he hates poorly educated?

It’s odd you Dems hate poorly educated people, blacks and Latinos are by far the most uneducated people, and the base of the Democratic Party.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> blacks and Latinos are by far the most uneducated people


West Virginia, Kentucky, and Mississippi are all Trump states.

*FAIL*


----------



## Jets (Jul 23, 2020)

Still too much time till the election.

Call me skeptical...


----------



## miketx (Jul 23, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


They look as bad or worse than when he got elected. Hows about them apples?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 23, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > blacks and Latinos are by far the most uneducated people
> ...


What does that have to do with the fact that 90% of blacks vote Dem, and they are by far the most poorly educated in the country.  

You idiots like to make fun of “uneducated whites” voting for President Trump, yet you always omit how uneducated blacks are voting.  Why is that?  You exclude black people because you are racist?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 23, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 26, 2020)

Bye bye Martha!


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jul 26, 2020)

*When trump is lying*, he has a natural reflex that gives it away every time---

*Trump starts waving his hands around

Trump was caught on camera pretending to conduct an orchestra during the national anthem at his Super Bowl watch party













						What Trump's hand gestures say about him
					

Body language expert Mary Civiello breaks down the top five gestures Donald Trump uses when he speaks.



					www.bbc.com
				



-*


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s dropping by the hour!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2020)

North Carolina:


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Texas is next.


It could happen some day as liberal economic refugees escape from california


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas is next.
> ...


Double whammy in Texas is a rising Hispanic population


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> North Carolina:


Love to see Cunningham win


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 27, 2020)

Why have an election when we have polls?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > North Carolina:
> ...


Tillis is a weasel, talking out both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Mike473 (Jul 27, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Clinton Leads by 7 Points in North Carolina Poll

A New York Times Upshot/Siena College survey released on Tuesday confirms that Mr. Trump’s standing has deteriorated considerably. Hillary Clinton has a seven-point lead over Mr. Trump in North Carolina, 46 percent to 39 percent, among likely voters in a three-way race including the Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2020)

Mike473 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, you go ahead and bitterly clinging to that.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...



There much worse.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 5, 2020)

Well I did my part and voted against McSally in the primary, but she won with 74% unfortunately.


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 5, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


These low polls for Trump remind me of the low polls on election night when he won. Lol

I personally never understood the appointment of Salley. She lost to very beatable candidate in still slightly leaning right AZ. So they give this loser the other seat so she can lose it again? Never understood that thinking. In reality, while the GOP will very likely win AL to get to 54 seats, but the Dems have no other really vulnerable seats, but the GOP has many:
(1) ME: is in blue NE. Collins isn’t liked by the GOP or Dems. This seat is lost.
(2) CO: You don’t hear much about Gardner, but he is in a now blue state. This seat is lost.
(3) AZ: Be honest with the demographics shift this state is moving one direction like CA. Doesn’t help that Salley is a weak candidate. I fear this state is going to be like CO and NM. Former reliable red state that is now out of play.
(4) NC: This is a purple state. No way around it.
(5) IA: Seems like it should be red, but the races are always close.
(6) MT: Withe Tester they have proven they will elect and re-elect Democrats.
(7) GA: Abraham was a horrible candidate and she barely lost. Like it or not GA is following NC as moving in one direction.

In a worst case scenario the Dems could take the whitehouse, have a solid majority in the house and a 53-47 senate (with the Dems running lock steady on everything).

With this lead expect:
(1) Legalization of 22 mil illegals to ensure AZ and NV are never in play and TX, FL, NC and GA are solid blue. 
(2) Voter Fraud is Legalized: Vote by mail, ballot harvesting, no voter ID etc.
(3) Remove the Filibuster and 60 vote mark: Filibuster is a bad rule anyways, so the argument is easy.
(4) First SCOTUS impeachments: Not just Kavanaugh, but Gorush will be gone. The argument will be that Rep stalled the vote unconstitutional when they shouldn’t have. They might go further and force retirements, meaning Thomas!


----------



## theHawk (Aug 5, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


The GOP in AZ is borderline retarded with their decisions (This is the land of John Mc-shit-Stain after all).  The running theory is that our governor chose McSally knowing she is weak and will lose the election.  Then he would run for the Senate spot himself.  So    fucking stupid.  We have Repubs on the district level that want only ONE Republican candidate for districts that elect TWO candidates.  Their theory is that independents will always chose one Dem and one Republican, that way the Republican vote doesn’t get split.  It’s asinine, it’s forfeiting one seat.  Not to mention we have asshats running as Republicans that have been life long Democrats, like this idiot Glassman (who thankfully lost the primary yesterday).


----------



## Flopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Flash said:


> Polls looked bad for Trump in 2016 but the polls were wrong, weren't they?
> 
> The problem the pollsters have is that only poll Moon bats then they will only get Moon Bat responses.
> 
> ...


National Polls measure the popular vote, not the electoral vote which determines who wins the presidency. Battleground state polls are closer than the national polls but Biden is ahead in most of those.  In Michigan and Wisconsin Biden has a double digit lead.


----------



## JimZiegelbauer (Aug 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


and America know why, Hillary found that out in 2016 right Vladamir


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 7, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:



Joes reaching out to blacks since the DNC is worried about the black and hispanic vote





You ain't hispanic cmon man


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Joes reaching out to blacks since the DNC is worried about the black and hispanic vote


I love how you all self-own on your racism.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 10, 2020)

A different poll. This time, 170 historians:


----------



## Flopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> A different poll. This time, 170 historians:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373288


Historians that rank president are not to be believed.  They are educated, understand government, and understand the duties and responsibilities of the president.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > A different poll. This time, 170 historians:
> ...


So, in other words fake?


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 12, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> A different poll. This time, 170 historians:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373288



When you see a partisan rating by leftist, and one that doesn’t have Carter in the bottom ten, can easily be discounted and laughed at.

I love how Democrats are blaming Trump for the pandemic. It reality they predicted millions upon millions of deaths and that is nowhere close to reality, so in that respect, off the leftist thinking, he did a great job on corona.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 13, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 13, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> I love how Democrats are blaming Trump for the pandemic.


Because trump is responsible for the pandemic.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > A different poll. This time, 170 historians:
> ...


Latest daily US Covid deaths is 1500.  Projecting that rate by election day it would be 300,000 and 709,000 in a year making this the worst epidemic in US history.  We can hope that rate will improve and it might but it has been getting worse.
Meanwhile:
Current daily deaths
India  942
China 81
South Korea 56
Japan 4
Russia 129
UK 879
Brazil 703
*US 1499*
Why is the US response to the pandemic the worst in the world if it is not the leadership?  The US received the complete genome of the virus and the genetic sequencing at same time as the rest of the world, in the first week of January.  The US has the premier disease prevention agency in the world, the CDC, more hospitals beds per person, a leader in medical and virology research, more epidemiologists, more doctors, more hospitals, more medical schools.  John Hopkins found the US to be the best prepared nation in terms of medical infrastructure of any nation.  So why are we leading all nations in deaths?


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Aug 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I would be suspicious of several of those numbers. India has been accused of undercounting fatalities. China and Russia have authoritarian governments who routinely suppress bad news.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 13, 2020)

Robert Urbanek said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > GHook20 said:
> ...


Translation: The U.S. is doing no better than second-world nations.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Robert Urbanek said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > GHook20 said:
> ...


CDC has also been accused of under counting deaths.  It is not just deaths that the US leads the world.  They are also number one in the number serious cases (those requiring treatment in an ICU) also number of active cases.  It seems like whatever statistics you at, the US has done a terribly job.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 13, 2020)

Dropping like a stone.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 15, 2020)

*Polls look bad for Trump, McSally*

Now they look worse.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> *Polls look bad for Trump, McSally*
> 
> Now they look worse.


If you believed it, you wouldn't have to post it.
We know you're shitting in your pants.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 15, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> If you believed it, you wouldn't have to post it.



Why not?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > If you believed it, you wouldn't have to post it.
> ...


Because it is a sign of emotional insecurity.
Tell me about how many Biden signs you see vs Trump signs.
In NYC, there are zero signs because no one wants their windows smashed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 15, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


There are zero Biden signs because the Trumpers break the windows, or vice versa?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 15, 2020)

It’s always the Trumpers who are violent and destroy property.
*Man who allegedly set Biden hay bale sign on fire was Trump supporter, police report says*








						Man who allegedly set Biden hay bale sign on fire was Trump supporter, police report says - The Boston Globe
					

Lonnie P. Durfee was arraigned Tuesday in Central Berkshire District Court in Pittsfield on a single count of burning property, a felony, for allegedly torching the hay bale political sign created by farmer Dicken Crane and farmhands on Crane’s property.




					www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


No one's voting for Biden.
In fact, 10,000 Liberals are moving out of NYC *every week*.
They're probably moving to North Carolina and Florida.
I doubt they can even vote this time around.
It's interesting how tough Liberals are when they're lives and property are destroyed and threatened.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> It’s always the Trumpers who are violent and destroy property.
> *Man who allegedly set Biden hay bale sign on fire was Trump supporter, police report says*
> 
> 
> ...


Kewl...one Trump supporter.
You are in emotional distress.


----------



## BuckRodgers (Oct 15, 2020)

OP can't disagree with anything in this article (see the link). Polls, which were just as off last time, are all that the Dems have. Every other traditional indicator of who would win an election is with Trump. Come on OP, what can you disagree with in this article??

*The case for Trump winning 2020 election *
With many polls showing Biden winning both national and many key swing states, it is hard to determine the actual status of the election at this point in time. Wayne Allyn Root makes the case for why Trump is actually up nationally and in key states based on primarily non-polling data.

"Since primaries were born in 1912, no incumbent has ever lost the general election after receiving 75% or more of the votes from their party in the primaries. Trump received 94% of all cast in the 2020 Republican primaries."

LINK


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 16, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> It’s always the Trumpers who are violent and destroy property.
> *Man who allegedly set Biden hay bale sign on fire was Trump supporter, police report says*
> 
> 
> ...


So all the *B*urning, *L*ooting and *M*urder from the progs dont equal a haybale being burned?  You are totally insane.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Oct 16, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> If you believed it, you wouldn't have to post it.



Wrong, just letting others know the truth; i.e. spreading the truth


Indeependent said:


> We know you're shitting in your pants.



What are you trying to say while you sit on your pants-?
just curious


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 16, 2020)

watchingfromafar said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > If you believed it, you wouldn't have to post it.
> ...


Liberals run on a battery called misery.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 16, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Well they looked just as bad in 2016 when Hillary Clinton supposedly had it in the bag and Trump didn't stand a chance. Speaking of chances, is there any chance that you'll ever learn or do you just want to just stay stupid for your entire miserable existence?


----------



## GHook20 (Oct 19, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Wow that is delusional at best, utterly void of a shred of honesty at worst. The right lets you voice your opinion, even if they disagree, all the violence, rioting, looting and vandalism is coming from the left.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 19, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Did you see the question mark at the end of my sentence? Blinded by your hyper-partisan outrage?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Oct 19, 2020)

*" Modeling Behavioral Tactics Of The Devious "

* Supposing Calculated Tiktok Payback **


Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Suppose republicans answering the polls are not telling the truth about for whom they are voting .









						Frequently Asked Questions
					

Why am I never asked to take a poll? You have roughly the same chance of being polled as anyone else living in the United States. This chance, however, is




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 20, 2020)

With the huge mandate Biden will get these are doable, soon.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Oct 20, 2020)

*" Anticipating Dictates By Bureaucratic Screwballs "

* National Mask Mandate Violates US Tenth Amendment**



Synthaholic said:


> With the huge mandate Biden will get these are doable, soon.


Public health insurance option - Wikipedia or Single-payer healthcare - Wikipedia ?

In 2010, the World Health Organization's member countries adopted universal healthcare as a goal;[7] this goal was also adopted by the United Nations General Assembly in 2015 as part of the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development.[8]









						Joe Lieberman - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_On June 19, 2010, Lieberman introduced a bill called "Protecting Cyberspace as a National Asset Act of 2010",[108] which he co-wrote with Senator Susan Collins (R-ME) and Senator Thomas Carper (D-DE). *If signed into law, this controversial bill, which the American media dubbed the "Kill switch bill", would grant the President emergency powers over the Internet.*_

_Journalist Glenn Greenwald called Lieberman's actions "one of the most pernicious acts by a U.S. Senator in quite some time," and accused Lieberman of "emulat[ing] Chinese dictators" by "abusing his position as Homeland Security Chairman to t*huggishly dictate to private companies which websites they should and should not host *– and, more important, what you can and cannot read on the Internet."__[111]_


** Destroying Us Competitive Edge And Industry **

Does the 28% tax rate on corporations have anything to do with Trump On China Versus Beijing Biden And A History Of Devaluing Economic Policies ?


** We Are Politicians Here To Pander Government As The Answer To All Your Tyranny By Majority Fantasies **









						Populism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_A common framework for interpreting populism is known as the ideational approach: this defines populism as *an ideology which presents "the people" as a morally good force and contrasts them against "the elite", who are portrayed as corrupt and self-serving. *_

_According to the ideational approach, populism is often combined with other ideologies, such as nationalism, liberalism, or socialism._

_Some economists have used the term in reference to *governments which engage in substantial public spending financed by foreign loans, resulting in hyperinflation and emergency measures. I*n popular discourse—where the term has often been used pejoratively—it has sometimes been used synonymously with* demagogy, to describe politicians who present overly simplistic answers to complex questions in a highly emotional manner, or with opportunism, to characterise politicians who seek to please voters without rational consideration as to the best course of action.*






						Democrat Politicians Are In Direct Contact With The Santa Clause Easter Bunny Tooth Fairy
					

" Democrat Politicians Are In Direct Contact With The Santa Clause Easter Bunny Tooth Fairy  "  * Bureaucratic Authoritarian Dictates *  This is a call out to all the gullible , " Everyone , hurry up and get in line for all the free stuff ! " .  On the flip side , the lines are going to get very...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 21, 2020)

Getting worse and worse for the Mango Mussolini.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Oct 21, 2020)

*" Propaganda Artisans Seeking Bandwagon Voters "

* Not Thrilled With You And Yours Either **


Synthaholic said:


> Getting worse and worse for the Mango Mussolini.


The democrats continue to pursue an idea that voters vote for personality and continue to fabricate an excuse to detract from policies of the democratic party as the actual reason they stay away .









						Democratic Edge in Party Affiliation Shrinks
					

Democrats maintain an edge in U.S. party identifiers and leaners, but the 11-point advantage they had in June has shrunk to six points in July and August.




					news.gallup.com
				



_Democrats have typically held an edge in the U.S. population, with an average of 47% of Americans aligning with the Democratic Party and 43% with the Republican Party since Gallup began routinely measuring party leaning in 1991.

Party affiliation is a strong predictor of people's voting preferences. *Democrats' current six-point advantage in combined party identification and leaning is larger than it was in 2016, when Trump was elected, as well as in 2004 when George W. Bush was reelected with a popular vote majority.* It is similar to what it was on Election Day in 2008 and 2012 when Obama won both elections. However, in the 1992, 1996 and 2000 presidential election years, when Democrats won the popular vote if not the Electoral College vote, Democrats had larger advantages in party affiliation than they do now._


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 21, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Polls lie-----this was proven very clearly in the last presidential election.   Trump is going to win hun, the math says so.   Dems can't win without massive black support---and they don't have it this year.   Blacks are not enthused with Biden and hell many have decided that they like Trump better.


----------



## justoffal (Oct 21, 2020)

The are polls out there that do look good for Trump.... I'm sure this top poster gives them a good leaving alone when he/she finds them.

Jo


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 22, 2020)

Now we're talkin'


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 22, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Now we're talkin'



Enjoy.

Well see you on November 3rd.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2020)

Here’s a poll of international investors.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Oct 23, 2020)

*" Good Stay Home "

* Low Opinions All Around "*


Synthaholic said:


> Here’s a poll of international investors.


Everywhere are articles of " How does the world see america ? " , where are the " How does america see the world ? " articles ?

Here is one opinion , fuck the over populated free loading shit holes and especially fuck the european cultural suicide artists !


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 24, 2020)

Not a poll, but another great political point from The Queen.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 26, 2020)

*BOOM!

*


----------



## Monk-Eye (Oct 26, 2020)

*" For Those Into Pedophilia Communism And Espionage "

* Bam Bam **


Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *BOOM!
> ...











						Gama BienSano
					

EXCLUSIVE SOURCE: Biden Daughter’s Diary Details ‘Not Appropriate’ Showers With Joe As Child "Was I molested. I think so."




					www.facebook.com
				




** Biden Freudian Slip Black Kids Are Cockroaches *

*


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 26, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" For Those Into Pedophilia Communism And Espionage "
> 
> * Bam Bam **
> 
> ...


This isn’t a debate thread. Post your tweets with a short comment, or no comment.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Oct 26, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Latest Virginia:


Election is next week......I predict you will disappear from this board soon after.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 26, 2020)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Virginia:
> ...


Fuck you asshole. I’ve been here 10 years. No trump shit like you on the heel of my boot is going to chase me away.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Oct 26, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


But when Diaper Joe craps his Depends after the slaughter you will not stay now will you bigmouth?


----------



## bloodhogs (Oct 26, 2020)

Trump made three of the last years prosper by deferring the cost to the future. Companies got a huge tax break and they lowered prices some. You got a small tax break and had more to spend. Of course, this created a huge deficit that will have to be paid back. Not by the companies, of course, you. Taxes go to build roads and community things. With the tax breaks, our infrastructure will suffer. We also will have a huge increase in health care from all cuts on pollution standards and coronavirus mishandling. 









						Trump Tax Cuts Helped Billionaires Pay Less Taxes Than The Working Class In 2018
					

For the first time ever, America’s 400 wealthiest people paid a lower tax rate in 2018 than any other group of people, according to a new study completed by economists Emmanuel Saez and Gabriel Zucman.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Oct 26, 2020)

bloodhogs said:


> Trump made three of the last years prosper by deferring the cost to the future. Companies got a huge tax break and they lowered prices some. You got a small tax break and had more to spend. Of course, this created a huge deficit that will have to be paid back. Not by the companies, of course, you. Taxes go to build roads and community things. With the tax breaks, our infrastructure will suffer. We also will have a huge increase in health care from all cuts on pollution standards and coronavirus mishandling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obammy spent more in his first term so what?  Taxes with Diaper Joe will go for welfare job creation since the dregs caant be expected to actually go out and find work.  Tax breaks help those of us who work for a living, and tax breaks for the companies help them create growth jobs not government funded slug work.  Move to Germany libber.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 26, 2020)

Regarding the topic as laid out in the OP, here in Arizona McSally (RCP poll avg. 44.4%) will come in second to Kelly (RCP poll avg. 50.0%) just like she did in 2018 when she lost to Sinema. Too bad for the two faced bitch!

Regarding the Orange Clown's contest with Biden, here in AZ today has the 538 poll average with Biden up 3.0%. This will be a close race if Da Clown comes to Maricopa County once or twice more but I heard today on the news that the Fat Boy has demurred. Such a pity his fat ass is too lazy to do anything other than tweet sitting on his bed!


----------



## Monk-Eye (Oct 27, 2020)

*" Nice Try Fail Fabrication Of Rules "

* Joe Biden Wants Your Kids To Sit On His Lap And Talk About The First Thing That Pops Up **


Synthaholic said:


> This isn’t a debate thread. Post your tweets with a short comment, or no comment.


This is a debate forum and there is not an outlay of instructions in the op , so it seems as though you are out of luck with the demands to comply with being a twit .

The difference between this forum and pandering to the private despots of mainstream social media is that outside of direct threats we pretty much get to say whatever we want , so without direction from a moderator about some unannounced thread policy I will not abdicate to your fabricated dictates .

If you have not noticed yet in social media yet , links back to this forum are easily inserted into twit and faced booked to more honestly practice free speech and reeducate fools .


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 27, 2020)

Team Biden just dropped another $6 Million into Texas for the last week, while the “billionaire” is broke and pulling ad money, and he’s campaigning in states he won in 2016, desperately trying to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 30, 2020)

I didn’t know these pollsters were attempting to game the polling average.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2020)

The rally over in Goodyear where Trump treated her like a dog didn't help.  Wow.









						Where is the GOP outrage at Donald Trump’s humiliation of Sen. Martha McSally?
					

Why has no one of any prominence in Arizona's Republican Party come to Sen. Martha McSally's defense?



					www.azcentral.com
				




She looked weak and subservient.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 30, 2020)

Read this, then read my sigline.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

*LANDSLIDE!!!

*


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Ooh, Rasmussen!


----------

